# Steam Und Uncut Games Über VPN Tunnel



## Davidbee (2. November 2011)

*Steam Und Uncut Games Über VPN Tunnel*

Hi Leute. Erstma...Schön hier zu sein xD Ich hab jetzt weder über Google noch über die SuFu diee richtigen antworten gefunden. Ich hab auch gleich mehrere Fragen und ich hoffe mal, ihr habt damit gewisse Erfahrungen.

Zeit meines Lebens ging mir bereits gehörig auf den Sack, wie der Staat in unser Selbstbestimmungsrecht eingreift in dem unter anderem Filme und Spiele indiziert, verboten oder zensiert werden. Nach monatelangem Rumgehampel mit diversen Proxys, die alle nicht gescheit funzten, kam ich auf die Idee mit dem VPN Tunnel.

Online kann mein Rechner anhand seiner IP jetzt nicht mehr "Deutschland" zugeordnet werden. Plötzlich taten sich völlig neue Welten auf. Auf Youtube bekam man plötzlich doppelt so viele Videos angezeigt und in Steams Onlineshop findet man plötzlich die Leckerbissen, die mir zuvor vorenthalten wurden, nur weil ich Deutscher bin xD. Auch werden die Games, die es auch hierzulande gibt und die bei 18er Titeln ja meisst trotzdem geschnitten sind, auf einmal uncut runtergeladen. Ich kann nur sagen... Es ist eine Offenbarung!

Meine Frage:

Nun hab ich gehört, dass Uncut Games, die man bereits besitzt, durchaus auch nachträglich von steam durch einen Patch geschnitten werden, wenn steam feststellt dass man sich wieder in Deutschland befindet. Das würde heissen: Wenn ich meine VPN Verbindung mal abschalte, ich wieder meine deutsche IP habe und der Steamclient mitbekommt, dass der Rechner sich wieder in D befindet, die Spiele augenblicklich und automatisch von Uncut auf kastriert "umgepatched" werden. Ist das wirklich so? Muss man da aufpassen? Dann müsst ich es zukünftig so einrichten, dass beim Windows Start SOFORT die VPN verbindung hergestellt wird noch ehe Steam gestartet wird.


----------



## Exar-K (2. November 2011)

Davidbee schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> 
> Nun hab ich gehört, dass Uncut Games, die man bereits besitzt, durchaus auch nachträglich von steam durch einen Patch geschnitten werden, wenn steam feststellt dass man sich wieder in Deutschland befindet. Das würde heissen: Wenn ich meine VPN Verbindung mal abschalte, ich wieder meine deutsche IP habe und der Steamclient mitbekommt, dass der Rechner sich wieder in D befindet, die Spiele augenblicklich und automatisch von Uncut auf kastriert "umgepatched" werden. Ist das wirklich so? Muss man da aufpassen? Dann müsst ich es zukünftig so einrichten, dass beim Windows Start SOFORT die VPN verbindung hergestellt wird noch ehe Steam gestartet wird.


 Nein, da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Ich habe einige Spiele auf meinem Account, die im deutschen Steamstore zensiert, oder nicht erhältlich sind. Die Version, die du ursprünglich gekauft hast, bleibt dauerhaft so.

Bestes Beispiel in meinem Fall: Killing Floor.
Damals hab ich es gekauft, als es noch uncut im deutschen Shop erhältlich war, da es in DE noch nicht erschienen ist. Irgendwann kam es auch als Retailversion in den deutschen Einzelhandel, wurde daher von der USK geprüft und nur mit massiven Zensuren durchgewunken. Seitdem gibt es auch bei Steam nur noch die verkrüppelte Version.
Meine ursprünglich gekaufte Fassung ist aber immer noch unangetastet geblieben.


----------



## Davidbee (2. November 2011)

Ja cool, dann kann ich da ja aufatmen   Danke vielmals!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. November 2011)

Mit dem VPN Tunnel musst du bei Steam allerdings aufpassen aus mehreren Gründen.

Zum einen funktioniert es nicht, wenn du 1. in deinen Usereinstellungen stehen hast, dass du aus Deutschland kommst und 2. wenn du mit einem Deutschen Paypal Account / Deutscher Kreditkarte bezahlst. Dann siehst du die Spiele vllt. aber Steam verweigert dir den Kauf, bzw. liefert halt doch nur die USK Version. 
Jetzt könntest du das natürlich umgehen, aber Steam behält sich vor deinen Account zu sperren, wenn du zu deinem Wohnort falsche Angaben machst. Ich kenn ein paar, die so uncut / indizierte Games gekauft haben, und da nix passiert ist aber es ist theoretisch möglich. War mir immer zu riskant. Wenn der Acc gesperrt wird sind halt ALLE deine Spiele die in Steam registriert sind futsch, was in meinem Fall auf grob 400-500 Euro Schaden rauslaufen dürfte. Von daher, überlegs dir gut ob es dir das Risiko wert ist.

edit: ich bin aus den von dir genannten Gründen dazu übergangen meine Spiele in bei Amazon.co.uk zu bestellen. Da sind sie (bei neuerscheinungen) 1. günstiger und 2. uncut und 3. bin ich auf der sicheren Seite was meinen Steam Acc betrifft.


----------



## Worrel (7. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Jetzt könntest du das natürlich umgehen, aber Steam behält sich vor *deinen Account zu sperren*, wenn du zu deinem Wohnort falsche Angaben machst. Ich kenn ein paar, die so uncut / indizierte Games gekauft haben, und da nix passiert ist aber es ist theoretisch möglich. War mir immer zu riskant. Wenn der Acc gesperrt wird *sind halt ALLE deine Spiele die in Steam registriert sind futsch*, was in meinem Fall auf grob 400-500 Euro Schaden rauslaufen dürfte. Von daher, überlegs dir gut ob es dir das Risiko wert ist.


 Nur noch mal der Deutlichkeit halber zitiert und markiert.


----------



## SniperForce (7. November 2011)

Ums mal recht deutlich zu erklären.

Es besteht große bis sehr große Gefahr, wenn:
- Der Account mit deutscher IP erstellt wurde
- Du nachdem du mit Ausland-IP eingekauft hast dich sofort wieder mit deustcher einloggst und spielst.

Es besteht keine bis eher wenig Gefahr, wenn:
- Du einen anderen Account (natürlich mit entsprechender ausländischer IP) machst und von dem aus an main giftest
- Du einen Account mit entsprechender IP erstellst, dort kaufst und dich anschließend ein wenig länger mit der ausländischen IP (vllt. ein paar Wochen-Monate) einloggst

*Fazit: Es kann dir durchaus passieren, dass Steam deinen Account sperrt, jedoch ist das, wenn du dich einigermaßen klug anstellst, recht unwarscheinlich.*


----------

